# Hulu HTML5 Callout to Developer



## jgametest (Oct 31, 2013)

I have sent a request to HuluPlus via it's Member Channel
http://www.hulu.com/discussions/33

Funny thing about Hulu, it's driven by Money -- When a group comes up with an idea to increase that revenue they tend to push ideas a little faster. Hince this reason BBC content came into existing with full force. I figured, I would push those same little buttons to draw attention. Let's see how long it takes before I get a bite. I'll keep you posted on progress.

*Hulu HTML5 Worldwide Request​*
Now that so many devices are supporting an HTML5 format with help from Opera SDK 4.0 it has allowed services Like Tivo to open more access to the new Netflix, Opera Tv Store and Hotlist. Pandora and Amazon are suppose to be releasing a newer version at a later time. A newer interface on this platform would enable newer subscribers that ability to join and enjoy the HuluPlus content plus it would eliminate network congestion to a low roar. Happy customers equal more value and income for the network. Plus as many are learning, switching to one platform for all to enjoy means one major update for everybody at once. This would make for one happy R&D team.


----------

